# Pet shop....work experience....hull ?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello,

I am 13 years old in and in year 9.

Next year when I'm in year 10 I will be doing work experience, I only really want to do my work experience in a pet shop (preferably a reptile shop lol)

Do you take on a year 10 pupil for work experience in a pet shop ?

Do you know any shop that will take on a year 10 pupil for work experience in a pet shop ?

Location - Hull

Thanks.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

just ask around at the local ones. i did and am doing it at a pet shop in 2 months time. and also i suppose it has to be relatively close as you will have to go every day for 2 weeks.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

herpzane said:


> just ask around at the local ones. i did and am doing it at a pet shop in 2 months time. and also i suppose it has to be relatively close as you will have to go every day for 2 weeks.


Thanks. =)

And it doesn't really matter where it is as long as it is in Hull haha because whether it's in a pet shop or a clothes shop I'm going to have to travel somewhere.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Are there any rehoming shelters neer you? They need all the help they can get. I did mine in a pet shop and you just answer the phones and price things up. They dont usually let you get very involved with the animals. Was quite a let down for me. But I did some more in battersea dogs home the next year and it was really fun and educational and very much hands on.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Love_snakes said:


> Are there any rehoming shelters neer you? They need all the help they can get. I did mine in a pet shop and you just answer the phones and price things up. They dont usually let you get very involved with the animals. Was quite a let down for me. But I did some more in battersea dogs home the next year and it was really fun and educational and very much hands on.


Thanks, and yes there is shelters near me.

It wouldn't really bother me not getting involved with the animals it would just be good to see them lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

herpzane said:


> just ask around at the local ones. i did and am doing it at a pet shop in 2 months time. and also i suppose it has to be relatively close as you will have to go every day for 2 weeks.


What type of pet shop ? (Is it just a normal one or is it a reptile shop)

Do you no what your going to do there ?


----------

